# ocmulgee river boat ramps



## nadams

anyone know where abouts the boat ramp is in front of juliette dam on the ocmulgee river, I put in behind the dam at jackson on ocmulgee and i couldnt get away from the shallow shoals (but i did see many gar  ) and i was told the water up from the juliette dam (on the river) was pretty deep for about three miles up river.


----------



## willholl79

The boat ramp is pretty much in downtown Juliette.  Follow the Whistle Stop Cafe signs off of Hwy 87 and the ramp is behind the "business district", just west of the bridge.  I put in over there the other day to scout and the it looks likely but I broke the skeg the motor and bent up the prop when I hit a submerged rock.  I haven't been back yet at night but plan to soon.


----------



## nadams

Thanks for the info man, I think we r gonna go give it a try Friday night, ill let ya know how we do, and ill keep a good eye out for rocks and shoals!!


----------



## trial&error

try where 83 crosses the river, not as many rocks right at the ramp.  Theres some fine boulders in that river, try not to scratch any.


----------



## nadams

LOL ten four


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

trial&error said:


> try where 83 crosses the river, not as many rocks right at the ramp.  Theres some fine boulders in that river, try not to scratch any.



I have thought of putting in here and doing some fishing.  Is that a good choice?


----------



## bowyer

The hwy. 83 ramp has a reputation for vandalism and vehicle break-in. You may want to check with the sheriff dept. for any recent activity. And definitely don't leave anything of value in your vehicle. Good luck with your fishing !


----------



## wranglerjoe1968

So where to now???


----------



## nadams

well i went friday night, and it wasnt very good! saw a few small carp , no gar...and that was about it... guess ill have to look around a little bit more.. let me know if yall got anygood spots out there.. thanks!


----------



## willholl79

I'm not sure why  it's so slow there.  I was expecting to see some gar.  I may try it earlier in the spring next year and see if there's more carp.


----------



## trial&error

Just curious, how far upstream were the waters navigable?  It appears to border the national forest from hwy 16 to just below hwy 83.  Was thinking about drifting through there during archery season.


----------



## willholl79

According to the scale on google earth, you can go approx. 3.4 miles up river from the Juliette Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ----Edited to Remove Profanity ---- till you reach shoals.  I motored up there Fri. evening and floated back down, it didn't seem that far.


----------



## nadams

i did too but it seemed like a went for a long way... then drifted back down...its wide and  deep in spots!


----------

